# Cristiano Ronaldo - Juve: ultime news ed aggiornamenti.



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.

Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.


Tancredi Palmieri (BeiN Sport): la Juventus ha avallato il piano per arrivare a Ronaldo. Saranno ceduti Higuain e Dybala per fare spazio salariale. Se non interverrà FCA con un contratto di sponsorizzazione per Ronaldo allora sarà ceduto anche Pjanic. Stanotte ultimo e decisivo incontro mendes-Perez.


Bargiggia: Mendes ha raggirato Perez, facendogli credere che escludendo Spagna, Inghilterra e Parigi, Ronaldo sarebbe potuto andare a giocare solamente in Cina o in America. Perez non aveva pensato alla Juventus. Adesso i bianconeri si fanno forza della volontà di Ronaldo che vuole andare a a giocare a Torino. La Juve è ottimista sulla chiusura della trattativa.


*Gerardo Giannone (rappresentante operai FCA Pomigliano)*: Dopo Higuain anche Ronaldo? Io faccio un appello al ministro Di Maio affinché blocchi tutto questo. Noi operai FCA non abbiamo un aumento in busta paga da più di 10 anni. Gli stabilimenti sono in cassa integrazione. Con lo stipendio di Ronaldo potrebbero dare 200 euro di aumento a tutti i dipendenti.

Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.


Massimo Mauro (Sky): Ronaldo alla Juve? Un grande colpo. Ma Allegri potrebbe anche tenerlo in panchina per fargli capire cosa è la Juventus, lo ha fatto con tanti altri prima di lui.

Galliani: "Non commento il mercato del Real Madrid perché sono molto amico di Perez. Ronaldo? Diciamo che non ne so nulla..."

*Momblano: Fatta per Ronaldo alla Juventus, presentazione nel weekend allo Juventus Stadium. Il Real lo sostituirà con Lewandowski e Hazard.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



Cr7 Juve tutto fatto, manca solo il Sì di Di Maio e Salvini.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Galliani: "Non commento il mercato del Real Madrid perché sono molto amico di Perez. Ronaldo? Diciamo che non ne so nulla..."


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Massimo Mauro (Sky): Ronaldo alla Juve? Un grande colpo. Ma Allegri potrebbe anche tenerlo in panchina per fargli capire cosa è la Juventus, lo ha fatto con tanti altri prima di lui.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



Non è che ci volesse Capuano per dire una cosa del genere. La Serie A è morta per almeno i prossimi 7-8 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

La Juve vuole vincere la champions, non è mica colpa sua se le altre italiane vanno in giro col cestino dell'elemosina e non sono organizzate, con dirigenti incapaci e proprietari o buffoni o morti di fame..

La Juve si è rimboccata le maniche, 11 anni fa erano in serie B..noi invece pensavamo alle cene da giannino, le olgettine e a vendere il club ad un impostore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Non commento il mercato del Real Madrid perché sono molto amico di Perez. Ronaldo? Diciamo che non ne so nulla..."



Gode eh, lo juventino?
A noi l'amicone Perez rifilava solo gli scarti della cena prima...


----------



## Igor91 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



È della Juve... ma perchè??? Perchè non siamo riusciti nemmeno a provarci?? 
Sarebbe stata la svolta totale per la serie A... avremmo salvato questo campionato.
Ma l'avesse preso anche l'Inter, sarei stato più felice... Così hanno ammazzato un campionato perchè Ronaldo genererà un flusso, anche ammesso non gli farà vincere la CL gli porterà introiti e appeal facendo diventare la Juve, definitivamente, una top 3 europa insieme a Real e Barça.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro (Sky): Ronaldo alla Juve? Un grande colpo. Ma Allegri potrebbe anche tenerlo in panchina per fargli capire cosa è la Juventus, lo ha fatto con tanti altri prima di lui.



Poi mi dite che i """"giornalisti"""" non si devono commentare.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Poi mi dite che i """"giornalisti"""" non si devono commentare.....



Ah si, veramente da internare e buttare la chiave...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro (Sky): Ronaldo alla Juve? Un grande colpo. Ma Allegri potrebbe anche tenerlo in panchina per fargli capire cosa è la Juventus, lo ha fatto con tanti altri prima di lui.


----------



## Tell93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Voglio proprio vedere cosà dirà la società Juventus se la trattativa sia tutta una mossa di Mendes per far rinnovare Ronaldo a cifre grosse.. ora i tifosi ci credono e anche si presentassero con Morata e Milinkovic ci rimarrebero scottati


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2018)

Pure AS si è allineata, accordo totale tra Ronaldo e la Juve sulla base di 30 mil l'anno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*AdNKronos: Max Allegri ha lasciato Trieste, dove si trovava in vacanza con la compagna, per raggiungere Torino dove ci sarà un vertice con la dirigenza juventina e Andrea Agnelli. All'ordine del giorno le mosse di mercato della Juve (entrate e uscite) e la compatibilità tattica di Ronaldo nello scacchiere di Allegri.*


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



Io sportivamente e calcisticamente non ne ho proprio più. Sono esausto. Non provo più alcuna emozione. Continuo a seguire il calcio solo per dovere e per obbligo. 

Ma sono veramente stanco.


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



CR7 Juve
Zaza Milan...

Ci siamo ridotti a livello di Sassuolo, Genoa e Torino. Con la differenza che Petrachi, seppur in regime di ristrettezze, almeno vende bene e compra a poco pagando ingaggi proporzionati.

Noi compriamo alto, strapaghiamo i giocatori e vendiamo per 2 pagnotte...quando vendiamo e non regaliamo

Simone verrà forse ad allenare il Milan C....perché la prima squadra la dovrebbero chiamare Milan B


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Sisal Matchpoint rivede al ribasso la quota di Ronaldo alla Juventus. Adesso il passaggio del portoghese in bianconero è quotato a 1.30.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sportivamente e calcisticamente non ne ho proprio più. Sono esausto. Non provo più alcuna emozione. Continuo a seguire il calcio solo per dovere e per obbligo.
> 
> Ma sono veramente stanco.



Credimi a me non frega più nulla. Più che altro perchè sono stanco di farmi prendere in giro. A seguire queste cose qui ormai ho la sensazione di star perdendo il mio tempo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *AdNKronos: Max Allegri ha lasciato Trieste, dove si trovava in vacanza con la compagna, per raggiungere Torino dove ci sarà un vertice con la dirigenza juventina e Andrea Agnelli. All'ordine del giorno le mosse di mercato della Juve (entrate e uscite) e la compatibilità tattica di Ronaldo nello scacchiere di Allegri.*



E allora ragazzi se si muove lui è fatta.. Ma poi due domande:
1) che cavolo ci fai a Trieste in. Vacanza?
2) compatibilità tattica? Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *AdNKronos: Max Allegri ha lasciato Trieste, dove si trovava in vacanza con la compagna, per raggiungere Torino dove ci sarà un vertice con la dirigenza juventina e Andrea Agnelli. All'ordine del giorno le mosse di mercato della Juve (entrate e uscite) e la compatibilità tattica di Ronaldo nello scacchiere di Allegri.*



Ma quale compatibilità tattica, quella gliela trovi, al costo di cacciare Allegri


----------



## Mou (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



Dico solo che qualora CR7 arrivi davvero alla Juventus, comprerò la maglia. E così penso faranno tantissimi altri che non hanno mai investito nel merchandising ufficiale ma che davanti a questo acquisto faranno il "sacrificio" con le mutande croccantissime.
CR7 viene nell'ambito del progetto Champions? Certo, ma il suo arrivo, come detto da tanti di voi, semplicemente lancia la Juventus nell'universo di una visibilità planetaria: oltre che un affare puramente tecnico-calcistico, è una bomba atomica di marketing per una società che nei proventi commerciali stenta a stare al passo di un Real Madrid o di un ManUtd.
Comunque, stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E allora ragazzi se si muove lui è fatta.. Ma poi due domande:
> 1) che cavolo ci fai a Trieste in. Vacanza?
> 2) compatibilità tattica? Stiamo scherzando?



Sono romanzate. Tipo il "Ronaldo ha scelto la Juve perchè è rimasto colpito dall'applauso dello stadium". Pure e semplici minchiate.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Luglio 2018)

Vendono Dybala, Higuain e Pjanic, e non li rimpiazzano?


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> *CR7 **Juve*
> *Zaza **Milan*...
> 
> Ci siamo ridotti a livello di Sassuolo, Genoa e Torino. Con la differenza che Petrachi, seppur in regime di ristrettezze, almeno vende bene e compra a poco pagando ingaggi proporzionati.
> ...


Eh, ma sai, fratello... vuoi mettere quelli che "Cristianoronaldoallajuveèunbenepertuttoilcalcioitaliano?"
Se il portoghese andrà ai gobbi, sarà bellissimo dire "Eccheccavolo, Juventus-Milan 5-0, però, ci siamo goduti i 3 gol che ci ha rifilato Ronaldo, che goduria per gli occhi..." Di cosa ti lamenti?


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Eh, ma sai, fratello... vuoi mettere quelli che "Cristianoronaldoallajuveèunbenepertuttoilcalcioitaliano?"
> Se il portoghese andrà ai gobbi, sarà bellissimo dire "*Eccheccavolo, Juventus-Milan 5-0, però, ci siamo goduti i 3 gol che ci ha rifilato Ronaldo, che goduria per gli occhi...*" Di cosa ti lamenti?



Non sarebbe poi male... ci hanno da poco rifilato un 4-0 con doppietta di Benatia... sarebbe comunque un passo avanti


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

*Momblano: Fatta per Ronaldo alla Juventus, presentazione nel weekend allo Juventus Stadium. Il Real lo sostituirà con Lewandowski e Hazard.*


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2018)

Se per prendere CR7 devono vendere Dybala higuain e pjanic non so se ci guadagnano. Concentrano tutto il rischio su un solo giocatore, senza contare che potrebbe anche infortunarsi (ops...)


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2018)

come dobbiamo interpretare l'assenza di Ronaldo nello store ufficiale del Real per la promozione delle maglie della prossima stagione? 

edit: giustamente fanno notare che Ronaldo è Nike, allora è irrilevante


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Vendono Dybala, Higuain e Pjanic, e non li rimpiazzano?



Credo partirà solo Higuain


----------



## varvez (5 Luglio 2018)

Non ci credevo fino a questa mattina, ma adesso troppo ne parlano perché non ci sia qualcosa sotto. In ogni caso resto fiducioso, spero si smonti tutto è che CR7 rinnovi con il Real Madrid


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Momblano: Fatta per Ronaldo alla Juventus, presentazione nel weekend allo Juventus Stadium. Il Real lo sostituirà con Lewandowski e Hazard.*



Momblano fu il primo in assoluto a parlarne, e anticipó tutti su Neymar al PSG


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Momblano: Fatta per Ronaldo alla Juventus, presentazione nel weekend allo Juventus Stadium. Il Real lo sostituirà con Lewandowski e Hazard.*



Momblano lo scorso anno dosse che era fatta per Belotti al Milan e che avrebbe fatto le visite mediche due giorni dopo. Quindi andiamoci piano. È anche dichiaratamente juventino


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Momblano lo scorso anno dosse che era fatta per Belotti al Milan e che avrebbe fatto le visite mediche due giorni dopo. Quindi andiamoci piano. È anche dichiaratamente juventino



Guarda che è fatta. Ormai anche Sky si è allineata.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2018)

riunione in corso


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> riunione in corso



Fonte?????


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Momblano lo scorso anno dosse che era fatta per Belotti al Milan e che avrebbe fatto le visite mediche due giorni dopo. Quindi andiamoci piano. È anche dichiaratamente juventino



Arrenditi all'evidenza, non è possibile che tutto il mondo abbia preso una cantonata.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Arrenditi all'evidenza, non è possibile che tutto il mondo abbia preso una cantonata.



Non ci voglio credere. E noi trattiamo il prestito di Berardi . Maledetti!! Li,Fassone e Mirabelli!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?????



Sky


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sky



Tra Agnelli,Paratici,Marotta e Allegri?


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tra Agnelli,Paratici,Marotta e Allegri?



Si, ma ormai è fatta. Come avevo già previsto, l'annuncio arriva in settimana, forse già oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si, ma ormai è fatta. Come avevo già previsto, l'annuncio arriva in settimana, forse già oggi.



Allora è fatta...


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

*Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*

Perchè Ronaldo giocherà altri 10 anni?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> *Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*
> 
> Perchè Ronaldo giocherà altri 10 anni?



Per me si fa 2 anni...vince la Champions (o la prende nell ano) poi va negli USA


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> *Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*
> 
> Perchè Ronaldo giocherà altri 10 anni?



No, ma la squadra che arriva seconda da anni compra inglese e la prima compra Ronaldo. La spiegazione più semplice al dominio juve dei prossimi dieci anni


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

Il forum Rube è irraggiungibile... chissà perché.


----------



## PM3 (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> *Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*
> 
> Perchè Ronaldo giocherà altri 10 anni?



Avesse detto fino al 2050...
I diritti TV sono stati assegnati per i prossimi 3 anni. 
In questi tre anni, con Ronaldo, la Juve può vincere almeno una champions e affiancare altri campioni a CR7... 
Ciò darebbe più valore alla serie A. 

Però noi siamo tifosi e di questo non ce ne frega una mazza. Guardiamo il lato sportivo. Da questo punto di vista solo la Juve ne guadagna, le altre ne sfigurano.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> No, ma la squadra che arriva seconda da anni compra inglese e la prima compra Ronaldo. La spiegazione più semplice al dominio juve dei prossimi dieci anni



Non hanno bisogno di Ronaldo per dominare in Italia nei prossimi anni.

Certo però che se con CR7 non dovessero vincere lo scudetto... sarebbe una goduria immensa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2018)

Mi farebbe meno male se almeno noi stessimo facendo qualcosa di decente o intelligente sul mercato, invece è una coltellata doppia.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> *Capuano (Radio 24): che Ronaldo faccia bene a tutto il calcio italiano è una bufala bella e buona. I diritti TV sono già stati assegnati fino al 2021. Con questa mossa la Juventus arriva ad un livello imprendibile per le altre italiane a cui rimarranno solamente le briciole. Sì prospetta una Juve stile Psg-Bayern per i prossimi 10 anni.*
> 
> Perchè Ronaldo giocherà altri 10 anni?



dicono abbia un'età biologica di 23 anni


----------



## Davidoff (5 Luglio 2018)

Eh, ma vuoi mettere, la Serie A sarà molto più entusiasmante. Incredibile come i bianconeri dal 2011 in poi abbiano imbroccato l'allineamento di pianeti e di sculate che, unito all'abilità della loro dirigenza, ha definitivamente ammazzato il calcio italiano. Non scenderebbero dal primo posto nemmeno bloccandogli il mercato per due-tre stagioni.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non hanno bisogno di Ronaldo per dominare in Italia nei prossimi anni.
> 
> Certo però che se con CR7 non dovessero vincere lo scudetto... sarebbe una goduria immensa.



E chi lo dovrebbe vincere? Il Napoli o la Roma?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Luglio 2018)

Beh complimenti a loro, fanno benissimo.

Siamo noi gli idioti che abbiamo lasciato negli anni che si potesse raggiungere questo punto.

E la colpa è anche di noi tifosi che abbiamo ingoiato ettolitri di feci dicendo "eh, ma non si poteva fare altrimenti" o roba PATETICA del genere.


Per rendere il tipo di operazione che stanno facendo vi dico che io, odiatore per eccellenza dei maiali gobbi, andrò sicuramente a vederli il prossimo anno quando passeranno qua in zona.


A noi ci hanno ucciso, ma non abbiamo fatto NIENTE per fermarli.
Ben ci sta.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E chi lo dovrebbe vincere? Il Napoli o la Roma?



Non c'è storia infatti, nemmeno se giocassero con Higuain.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Eh, ma vuoi mettere, la Serie A sarà molto più entusiasmante. Incredibile come i bianconeri dal 2011 in poi abbiano imbroccato l'allineamento di pianeti e di sculate che, unito all'abilità della loro dirigenza, ha definitivamente ammazzato il calcio italiano. Non scenderebbero dal primo posto nemmeno bloccandogli il mercato per due-tre stagioni.



Con questo acquisto la serie a è ufficialmente morta. L'interesse esterno magari potrà anche crescere, ma quello interno (escludendo ovviamente quello dei tifosi juventini) sarà inferiore allo zero. Non credo che le tifoserie e squadre d'italia saranno felici di prendere 5 gol a domenica.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questo acquisto la serie a è ufficialmente morta. L'interesse esterno magari potrà anche crescere, ma quello interno (escludendo ovviamente quello dei tifosi juventini) sarà inferiore allo zero. Non credo che le tifoserie e squadre d'italia saranno felici di prendere 5 gol a domenica.



Dipende... Atalanta Bologna Sassuolo... mezza Serie A si scansa da anni, per tante tifoserie non cambia nulla


----------



## Igor91 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sportivamente e calcisticamente non ne ho proprio più. Sono esausto. Non provo più alcuna emozione. Continuo a seguire il calcio solo per dovere e per obbligo.
> 
> Ma sono veramente stanco.



Sono anni che è così per me.... ma cosa si fa?
Ci si distacca? Si continua a soffrire?boh..


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende... Atalanta Bologna Sassuolo... mezza Serie A si scansa da anni, per tante tifoserie non cambia nulla



Hai dimenticato l'Udinese. Ma le squadre satellite non contano. Loro si sà già che ne saranno felici.


----------



## Wildbone (5 Luglio 2018)

Io, invece, spero che Ronaldo alla Juve si faccia. Ai nostri dirigenti e al calcio italiano tutto serve aprire gli occhi sulle proprie incapacità dirigenziali e sulla vergogna che dovrebbero provare per aver fatto sprofondare la serie A, che una volta era il più bel campionato del mondo, nell'oblio. 

La Juve è l'unica squadra italiana che ha scelto la via della modernità calcistica e di business, mentre gli altri, guidati da degli incapaci, si sono accontentati di gestire, male e spesso criminosamente, il proprio orticello.

Bene, ora facciamo tutti ciao alla Juventus, una delle migliori squadre e società del mondo.
E qui c'è ancora gente che parla del Milan come se fosse ancora una delle regine d'Europa, che si aspetta chissà quali giocatori (i fantomatici giocatori "da Milan"), oppure che crede che con il progetto Li si riuscirà a risalire la china nel giro di qualche anno.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questo acquisto la serie a è ufficialmente morta. L'interesse esterno magari potrà anche crescere, ma quello interno (escludendo ovviamente quello dei tifosi juventini) sarà inferiore allo zero. Non credo che le tifoserie e squadre d'italia saranno felici di prendere 5 gol a domenica.



Sai qual è il problema? Già adesso gli juventini rappresentano mezza Italia calcistica, tempo una decina d'anni e avranno più tifosi loro di tutte le altre messe insieme. Considerando che controllano indirettamente metà delle squadrette di Serie A tipo il Sassuolo e la loro mafia sul mercato italiano in pratica si faranno una lega ad esclusivo uso e consumo. Gli stadi saranno pieni di tifosi juventini pure in trasferta. Roba che farebbe una sega pure al Grande Fratello di Orwell.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me si fa 2 anni...vince la Champions (o la prende nell ano) poi va negli USA



Se dici così e vedendo il tipo secondo me la champions non la vuole vincere.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato l'Udinese. Ma le squadre satellite non contano. Loro si sà già che ne saranno felici.



E pensa quando avranno la Juve B che stradominerà da subito e passerà subito in Serie B, in pratica il campionato di Serie A e B verrà vinto dalla Juve da qui ai prossimi 20 anni.

PS: senza scordare che avranno il monopolio pure in B.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E chi lo dovrebbe vincere? Il Napoli o la Roma?



Noi, crederci sempre.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sportivamente e calcisticamente non ne ho proprio più. Sono esausto. Non provo più alcuna emozione. Continuo a seguire il calcio solo per dovere e per obbligo.
> 
> Ma sono veramente stanco.



Vedendo i mondiali mi sono convinto che il calcio vero sia rimasto solo quello delle grandi competizioni per nazionali. 
Il resto è show-business, nient'altro.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Luglio 2018)

Vabbè, io mi darò alla scoperta degli sport minori, magari lì un pò di competizione ancora c'è. Curling, bocce, freccette...vuoi mettere il fisico di un campione di freccette con quello di un Ronaldo qualsiasi?


----------



## Lambro (5 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io, invece, spero che Ronaldo alla Juve si faccia. Ai nostri dirigenti e al calcio italiano tutto serve aprire gli occhi sulle proprie incapacità dirigenziali e sulla vergogna che dovrebbero provare per aver fatto sprofondare la serie A, che una volta era il più bel campionato del mondo, nell'oblio.
> 
> La Juve è l'unica squadra italiana che ha scelto la via della modernità calcistica e di business, mentre gli altri, guidati da degli incapaci, si sono accontentati di gestire, male e spesso criminosamente, il proprio orticello.
> 
> ...



Addirittura un tifoso prima ha scritto "perchè non ci abbiamo provato noi!!!!"

A vedere gli acquisti che stiamo cercando di fare noi ormai siamo di livello fiorentina , ma è evidente che finchè non ci sarà una grande proprietà dietro questo è il nostro livello, altro che "noi siamo la storia" etc etc.
Nel businnes si fa tutto coi soldi, solo con quello.
La juventus ha lavorato benissimo, nettametne la miglior società europea per ora assieme al bayern monaco, ha avuto bravura e fortuna quando serviva tornare in auge, ora cerca in ogni modo di diventare ai livelli delle grandissime europee e ce la sta' facendo.
Vincere o non vincere cambia poco quando regolarmente arrivi nelle prime otto/quattro di champions, hai visibilita' per attirare i top players e hai gia' ricevuto tanti soldi dai turni superati.
Ora con cr7 puntano a fare il passo verso il vincere piu' spesso possibile anche per alzare la quota di merchandising venduta nel mondo,con certi giocatori si decuplica.
L'affare cr7 non mi convince del tutto sul piano sportivo perchè seppur ci troviamo di fronte ad una sottospecie di androide,gli anni ci sono ed il suo modo di giocare è gia' cambiato da tempo (niente piu' serpentine vincenti, almeno non con la costanza con cui ci aveva abituato), poi un quadriennale vuol dire averlo fino a 37 anni.
Totti er re de Roma è stato grandioso fino a 38, vedremo cosa combinerà il portoghese.
Certo che se le avversarie non alzano (e di molto) l'asticella, anche un cr7 vecchietto può e potrà fare cmq molto bene in italia...non sarei stupito se nella sua testa anche questo fattore abbia contato per cambiare lega con una serieA molto meno stressante..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Capisco che da milanisti ci sia da rosicare ma da quanto tempo non arrivava in serie A un campione del calibro di ronaldo???
Al movimento calcistico può fare solo bene, magari nei prossimi anni arriveranno altri campioni in altri clubs.
In quanto agli equilibri non cambia poi granchè : la juve vince da sette anni e avrebbe vinto pure il prossimo scudetto anche senza il portoghese, in europa invece ormai è stabilmente tra le prime 8 e con questo campione sperano di arrivare a quel traguardo che ormai è un'ossessione.
La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che un club italiano possa permetterselo.
Magari lavorando per bene qualche campione potrà arrivare anche nelle altre squadre di vertice.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vedendo i mondiali mi sono convinto che il calcio vero sia rimasto solo quello delle grandi competizioni per nazionali.
> Il resto è show-business, nient'altro.



La Super Lega non c'è ma c'è, non ci sono più le sorprese di una volta, il divario è aumentato.
Juve, Real, Barca, Bayern e alcune inglesi che cambiano di anno in anno (ma che hanno la forza economica per spendere a questi livelli) fanno uno sport a parte, sono le uniche squadre con fatturati altissimi e con la possibilità di fare acquisti fantasmagorici, alzando l'asticella del mercato e non lasciando niente alle altre.
Non c'è bisogno di formalizzare questa nuova Lega, figuriamoci poi se fosse ad invito, non esiste.
Lo scalcagnato Milan a questi livelli non tornerà mai, non ha la proprietà e le risorse per farlo, eppure... avrebbe un blasone allo stesso livello se non superiore a queste.
Il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato un mercato da top team europeo finalizzato a migliorare una squadra scarsissima, toppando lì siamo tornati indietro e senza un proprietario all'altezza e il giusto progetto rimarremo questi, un po' schifosi un po' scarsi.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco che da milanisti ci sia da rosicare ma da quanto tempo non arrivava in serie A un campione del calibro di ronaldo???
> Al movimento calcistico può fare solo bene, magari nei prossimi anni arriveranno altri campioni in altri clubs.
> In quanto agli equilibri interni non cambia poi granchè : la juve vince da sette anni e avrebbe vinto pure il prossimo scudetto anche senza il portoghese, in europa ormai è stabilmente tra le prime 8.
> La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che un club italiano possa permetterselo.
> Magari lavorando per bene qualche campione potrà arrivare anche nelle altre squadre di vertice.



E di grazia quali, la Roma che vende i migliori a due spicci o il Napoli che va dietro ai medioman? L'unica squadra che sembra avere voglia di crescere seriamente è l'Inter, il resto è il nulla cosmico sul piano di volontà di vincere e potere economico. 
Senza contare che grazie al fpf non devono nemmeno temere che arrivi lo sceicco di turno a investire, perchè giustamente non si può rischiare di rovinare le strisce di campionati consecutivi, vogliamo forse "interrompere qualcosa di storico" (cit. Buffone)?


----------



## Wildbone (5 Luglio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Addirittura un tifoso prima ha scritto "perchè non ci abbiamo provato noi!!!!"
> 
> A vedere gli acquisti che stiamo cercando di fare noi ormai siamo di livello fiorentina , ma è evidente che finchè non ci sarà una grande proprietà dietro questo è il nostro livello, altro che "noi siamo la storia" etc etc.
> Nel businnes si fa tutto coi soldi, solo con quello.
> ...



Il problema è che la Serie A sarebbe perfetta per Ronaldo: può farsi i primi mesi in ciabatte (tanto la Juve macinerà punti ugualmente) e poi cominciare a carburare in CL. L'ultimo Ronaldo è diventato molto più cinico e saggio: sa dove farsi trovare e sa quando deve tirare fuori la giocata, non deve strafare. Giocatore, peraltro, che fisicamente dimostra 25 anni. Atleta spaventoso.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco che da milanisti ci sia da rosicare ma da quanto tempo non arrivava in serie A un campione del calibro di ronaldo???
> Al movimento calcistico può fare solo bene, magari nei prossimi anni arriveranno altri campioni in altri clubs.
> In quanto agli equilibri non cambia poi granchè : la juve vince da sette anni e avrebbe vinto pure il prossimo scudetto anche senza il portoghese, in europa invece ormai è stabilmente tra le prime 8 e con questo campione sperano di arrivare a quel traguardo che ormai è un'ossessione.
> La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che *un club* italiano possa permetterselo.
> Magari lavorando per bene qualche campione potrà arrivare anche nelle altre squadre di vertice.



Appunto, un club e solo quel club, mica gli altri. Gli altri faticano a spendere 60-70 milioni a mercato COMPLESSIVI, loro ne stanno uscendo 340 in 4 anni solo per pagare uno stipendio. Come ha detto qualcuno, il tuo discorso sarebbe valido se fosse andato all'inter o alla roma o al napoli o in qualsiasi altra squadra. La visibilità se la prende la juve, i soldi se li prende la juve, i trofei se li prende la juve. Che ha già tutto questo da 7 anni. Si sta solo aumentando a dismisura una potenza già enorme, uccidendo tutto ciò che c'è attorno. Io la vedo così.


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2018)

E certo, Ronaldo si muove e Psg City e Man Utd stanno a guardare...


----------



## Wildbone (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco che da milanisti ci sia da rosicare ma da quanto tempo non arrivava in serie A un campione del calibro di ronaldo???
> Al movimento calcistico può fare solo bene, magari nei prossimi anni arriveranno altri campioni in altri clubs.
> In quanto agli equilibri non cambia poi granchè : la juve vince da sette anni e avrebbe vinto pure il prossimo scudetto anche senza il portoghese, in europa invece ormai è stabilmente tra le prime 8 e con questo campione sperano di arrivare a quel traguardo che ormai è un'ossessione.
> La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che un club italiano possa permetterselo.
> Magari lavorando per bene qualche campione potrà arrivare anche nelle altre squadre di vertice.



Ma basta con questa leggenda metropolitana. Non è vero. NON LO È.
La serie A e il 75% delle squadre del campionato sono gestite da incapaci, che non hanno la minima idea di che cosa significa avere un progetto moderno. C'è un sacco di incompetenza e clientelismo nelle industrie italiane.

Il colpo Ronaldo farebbe bene solo alla Juve e ai suoi fatturati. A nessuno interessa venire in un campionato dove c'è una solo squadra che vince e domina tutte le partite, mentre le altre arrancano e sono ancora basate su modelli di business antiquati. In Italia non gireranno più soldi perché arriva Ronaldo. Sarà la Juve ad avere più soldi, che, peraltro, nei suoi acquisti italiani non sono valorizzati, dato che ha sotto controllo tutti i prospetti esistenti, compra giocatori dalle squadrette a due spiccioli e vende i suoi a prezzi esorbitanti, castrando ulteriormente le possibilità degli altri club.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Appunto, un club e solo quel club, mica gli altri. Gli altri faticano a spendere 60-70 milioni a mercato COMPLESSIVI, loro ne stanno uscendo 340 in 4 anni solo per pagare uno stipendio. Come ha detto qualcuno, il tuo discorso sarebbe valido se fosse andato all'inter o alla roma o al napoli o in qualsiasi altra squadra. La visibilità se la prende la juve, i soldi se li prende la juve, i trofei se li prende la juve. Che ha già tutto questo da 7 anni. Si sta solo aumentando a dismisura una potenza già enorme, uccidendo tutto ciò che c'è attorno. Io la vedo così.



Io la vedo diversamente : non dimentichiamo da dove arriva la juve.
Anni fa erano in B !!!!
E hanno una proprietà che mette zero euro.
Rimbocchiamoci le maniche e pensiamo al nostro orticello invece di invidiare l'erba altrui.
Non stiamo gareggiando col psg mantenuto da un emiro ma con un club che ha saputo programmare. Bontà loro.
Io la vedo cosi.
Hanno creato un solco ma nulla è per sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questa leggenda metropolitana. Non è vero. NON LO È.
> La serie A e il 75% delle squadre del campionato sono gestite da incapaci, che non hanno la minima idea di che cosa significa avere un progetto moderno. C'è un sacco di incompetenza e clientelismo nelle industrie italiane.
> 
> Il colpo Ronaldo farebbe bene solo alla Juve e ai suoi fatturati. A nessuno interessa venire in un campionato dove c'è una solo squadra che vince e domina tutte le partite, mentre le altre arrancano e sono ancora basate su modelli di business antiquati. In Italia non gireranno più soldi perché arriva Ronaldo. Sarà la Juve ad avere più soldi, che, peraltro, nei suoi acquisti italiani non sono valorizzati, dato che ha sotto controllo tutti i prospetti esistenti, compra giocatori dalle squadrette a due spiccioli e vende i suoi a prezzi esorbitanti, castrando ulteriormente le possibilità degli altri club.



Non ti scaldare, si discute fratello.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Super Lega non c'è ma c'è, non ci sono più le sorprese di una volta, il divario è aumentato.
> Juve, Real, Barca, Bayern e alcune inglesi che cambiano di anno in anno (ma che hanno la forza economica per spendere a questi livelli) fanno uno sport a parte, sono le uniche squadre con fatturati altissimi e con la possibilità di fare acquisti fantasmagorici, alzando l'asticella del mercato e non lasciando niente alle altre.
> Non c'è bisogno di formalizzare questa nuova Lega, figuriamoci poi se fosse ad invito, non esiste.
> Lo scalcagnato Milan a questi livelli non tornerà mai, non ha la proprietà e le risorse per farlo, eppure... avrebbe un blasone allo stesso livello se non superiore a queste.
> Il mercato dell'anno scorso è stato un mercato da top team europeo finalizzato a migliorare una squadra scarsissima, toppando lì siamo tornati indietro e senza un proprietario all'altezza e il giusto progetto rimarremo questi, un po' schifosi un po' scarsi.



Assurdo pensare che fino a 20-30 anni fa la Champions potevano vincerla squadre come Steaua Bucarest, Stella Rossa, Ajax e Porto.
Ora come ora ha senso tifare se la propria squadra è una delle poche big oppure se non si hanno pretese, e si festeggiano con entusiasmo anche le salvezze e le qualificazioni in Europa League.
Tifare una squadra come il Milan è la peggior condizione possibile per un tifoso, perchè, nel ricordo dei successi passati, ci illuderemo per sempre di poter tornare un giorno grandi...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Appunto, un club e solo quel club, mica gli altri. Gli altri faticano a spendere 60-70 milioni a mercato COMPLESSIVI, loro ne stanno uscendo 340 in 4 anni solo per pagare uno stipendio. Come ha detto qualcuno, il tuo discorso sarebbe valido se fosse andato all'inter o alla roma o al napoli o in qualsiasi altra squadra. La visibilità se la prende la juve, i soldi se li prende la juve, i trofei se li prende la juve. Che ha già tutto questo da 7 anni. Si sta solo aumentando a dismisura una potenza già enorme, uccidendo tutto ciò che c'è attorno. Io la vedo così.



Parli di società che non hanno nemmeno uno stadio : la preistoria.
Onore alla juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente : non dimentichiamo da dove arriva la juve.
> Anni fa erano in B !!!!
> E hanno una proprietà che mette zero euro.
> Rimbocchiamoci le maniche e pensiamo al nostro orticello invece di invidiare l'erba altrui.
> ...



hanno saputo programmare e sono stati fortunati sia per la questione stadio e sia per il disfacimento delle dirette concorrenti.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Se va veramente alla Juve, io stacco col calcio.
Almeno per qualche anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hanno saputo programmare e sono stati fortunati sia per la questione stadio e sia per il disfacimento delle dirette concorrenti.



Ma tu ricordi quando erano in B e tutti prevedevano sarebbero serviti 10 anni per tornare ai vertici???
Hanno bruciato le tappe.
Lo so che brucia e fa male ma loro sono nel futuro e noi nel passato.
Ma ti rendi conto non abbiamo nemmeno uno stadio tutto nostro e che se in questi giorni un tifoso volesse fare un giro turistico a san siro lo troverebbe chiuso?
Ma dai, di cosa parliamo.
Una società di prima categoria.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Luglio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Assurdo pensare che fino a 20-30 anni fa la Champions potevano vincerla squadre come Steaua Bucarest, Stella Rossa, Ajax e Porto.
> Ora come ora ha senso tifare se la propria squadra è una delle poche big oppure se non si hanno pretese, e si festeggiano con entusiasmo anche le salvezze e le qualificazioni in Europa League.
> Tifare una squadra come il Milan è la peggior condizione possibile per un tifoso, perchè, nel ricordo dei successi passati, ci illuderemo per sempre di poter tornare un giorno grandi...



Con una proprieta seria e lo stadio di proprieta', una squadra che fattura come il Milan adesso (nonostante non partecipiamo alla Champions da anni), almeno in Italia puo tornare a dire la sua secondo me. In Europa e' un altro discorso e il cammino per tornare al vertice e' molto piu' complimento, ovviamente.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se va veramente alla Juve, io stacco col calcio.
> Almeno per qualche anno.



Infatti io farò cosi. Almeno per 1 anno intero. Mi dedico a qualcos'altro.


----------



## Wildbone (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti scaldare, si discute fratello.



Ma chi si scalda?
È la trentesima volta che si legge di questa certezza sul presunto bene che farebbe alla Serie A il suo acquisto. E sono tutte balle.
La Juventus gioca in Italia, certo, ma è come se fosse il suo campionato d'allenamento per la CL. Solo lei può permettersi ingaggi sopra i 7 milioni (che negli altri campionati sono ingaggetti da quattro soldi) e tutta l'economia calcistica italiana si sta accentrando sempre più intorno a Torino, sia a livello di tifoseria che di merchandising. Ronaldo alla Juve è solo il colpo che gli mancava per dare una botta definitiva al suo fatturato e ai suoi progetti marketing negli altri paesi. Ronaldo è una stella e una leggenda, chiunque nei paesi esteri dove il calcio è ancora uno sport inesplorato (Cina, USA ecc.) guarderà da queste parti, vedrà Ronaldo e deciderà di comprarsi la sua casacca o qualsiasi altro merchandising brandizzato Juve. Che poi è la stessa cosa che succede con Real Madrid, Barcellona e Manchester. 

Ma poi, basta guardare al campionato francese e al PSG per capire com'è l'andazzo della Serie A e delle Juve: soldi a pacchi, campioni, ingaggi record... mentre le altre squadre chi le conosce? Giusto il Monaco ce la fa, che però ha dei dirigenti con i controcoglioni da anni, che trovano un sacco di talenti e li vendono a cifre pazzesche. Nessuno segue il campionato francese, ma tutti seguono il PSG.

E qui sarà esattamente lo stesso, con la Juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu ricordi quando erano in B e tutti prevedevano sarebbero serviti 10 anni per tornare ai vertici???
> Hanno bruciato le tappe.
> Lo so che brucia e fa male ma loro sono nel futuro e noi nel passato.
> Ma ti rendi conto non abbiamo nemmeno uno stadio tutto nostro e che se in questi giorni un tifoso volesse fare un giro turistico a san siro lo troverebbe chiuso?
> ...



hanno bruciato le tappe appunto per le circostanze a loro favorevoli, lo stadio l'hanno fatto perchè a torino era possibile costruire per le olimpiedi invernali, inoltre mettere in moto il volano è piu facile se devi competere contro roma e napoli visto che le milanesi erano allo sbando. Noi pure con una gestione impeccabile impiegheremo molto piu tempo perchè queste circostanze favorevoli ora non ci sono e forse non ci saranno mai


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che la serie A può ambire a questi giocatori laddove tutti pensavamo fosse imposibile.
Oggi forse solo la juve può permetterseli ma la juve non va avanti con i soldi di un emiro, la juve non è il psg.
Questo il succo del mio discorso. A buon intenditore poche parole.
Se noi siamo persi a giocare a poker , con statole cinesi e cinesi farlocchi e gli altri fanno calcio e bussiness ad alti livelli sarà anche merito loro???
E che diamine.
La fortuna te la devi anche costruire e questa juve oggi che può realizzare questo sogno parte da molto lontano col progetto.
C'era la juve di vucinic e matri, oggi è la juve di costa, dybala e higuain.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Infatti io farò cosi. Almeno per 1 anno intero. Mi dedico a qualcos'altro.



Magari un anno. 
Io torno a guardare il Milan quando CR7 smette di giocare e noi, dopo aver cambiato proprietà, si arriverà a spendere 200 milioni ogni anno, non in una sessione sola e poi basta.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Con una proprieta seria e lo stadio di proprieta', una squadra che fattura come il Milan adesso (nonostante non partecipiamo alla Champions da anni), almeno in Italia puo tornare a dire la sua secondo me. In Europa e' un altro discorso e il cammino per tornare al vertice e' molto piu' complimento, ovviamente.



Secondo me questa juve non la riprendi più. Ci sarà un pre e un post Ronaldo, perchè il portoghese aprirà la strada ad acquisti sempre pi importanti.
E comunque proprietà seria e stadio di proprietà al momento sono miraggi. Magari li avremo tra 10 anni, e di questo passo non so se continuerò a seguire il calcio tra 10 anni...


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera notizia non è ronaldo alla juve , la vera notizia è che la serie A può ambire a questi giocatori laddove tutti pensavamo fosse imposibile.
> Oggi forse solo la juve può permetterseli ma la juve non va avanti con i soldi di un emiro, la juve non è il psg.
> Questo il succo del mio discorso. A buon intenditore poche parole.
> Se noi siamo persi a giocare a poker , con statole cinesi e cinesi farlocchi e gli altri fanno calcio e bussiness ad alti livelli sarà anche merito loro???
> ...



È vero che la juve non è il PSG ma ha saputo dominare il mercato italiano degli ultimi anni, e se prendono CR7 lo faranno ancora di più in futuro.
Stai tranquillo che in una situazione del genere nessun'altra italiana alzerà più la testa almeno per i prossimi 5 anni, se va bene.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Con una proprieta seria e lo stadio di proprieta', una squadra che fattura come il Milan adesso (nonostante non partecipiamo alla Champions da anni), almeno in Italia puo tornare a dire la sua secondo me. In Europa e' un altro discorso e il cammino per tornare al vertice e' molto piu' complimento, ovviamente.



Basta solo entrarci in europa (Champions ovviamente) poi il resto viene da se.
E' fondamentale per noi quest'anno arrivare quarti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma chi si scalda?
> È la trentesima volta che si legge di questa certezza sul presunto bene che farebbe alla Serie A il suo acquisto. E sono tutte balle.
> La Juventus gioca in Italia, certo, ma è come se fosse il suo campionato d'allenamento per la CL. Solo lei può permettersi ingaggi sopra i 7 milioni (che negli altri campionati sono ingaggetti da quattro soldi) e tutta l'economia calcistica italiana si sta accentrando sempre più intorno a Torino, sia a livello di tifoseria che di merchandising. Ronaldo alla Juve è solo il colpo che gli mancava per dare una botta definitiva al suo fatturato e ai suoi progetti marketing negli altri paesi. Ronaldo è una stella e una leggenda, chiunque nei paesi esteri dove il calcio è ancora uno sport inesplorato (Cina, USA ecc.) guarderà da queste parti, vedrà Ronaldo e deciderà di comprarsi la sua casacca o qualsiasi altro merchandising brandizzato Juve. Che poi è la stessa cosa che succede con Real Madrid, Barcellona e Manchester.
> 
> ...



Non mi sono spiegato, non ho detto che migliora la competizione perchè è ovvio che la annienta ma si può prendere la juve a modello per risalire e invertire le sorti.
Ma se loro da anni crescono e noi regrediamo sarà anche colpa nostra?
La juve insegna qualcosa??
Il nostro milan è fermo da 10 anni!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Basta solo entrarci in europa (Champions ovviamente) poi il resto viene da se.
> E' fondamentale per noi quest'anno arrivare quarti.



E come pensi di arrivarci? Con Zaza e Berardi?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hanno bruciato le tappe appunto per le circostanze a loro favorevoli, lo stadio l'hanno fatto perchè a torino era possibile costruire per le olimpiedi invernali, inoltre mettere in moto il volano è piu facile se devi competere contro roma e napoli visto che le milanesi erano allo sbando. Noi pure con una gestione impeccabile impiegheremo molto piu tempo perchè queste circostanze favorevoli ora non ci sono e forse non ci saranno mai



Noi siamo fermi e senza progetti da anni.
Abbiamo vissuto di rendita ,umana e tecnica,per anni, esaurita quella ora siamo alla frutta.
Berlusconi ha venduto ieri ma ha mollato dal 2007 , questi cinesi non so cosa siano e cosa vogliono....
pretendevi la juve stesse a guardare???


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Luglio 2018)

anche i giornali tedeschi dicono che e' quasi fatta visite mediche a monaco di baviera, io non vedo tutto negativo, per la serie a e' una cosa buona, noi siamo anni luce dietro juve con o senza ronaldo, non abbiamo uno stadio di propieta', il merchandizing fa schifo, abbiamo soltanto il nome e il palmares, ma se continuamo cosi' ci rimane soltanto il palmares e basta, speriamo che il propietaro cinese lascia il milan e si porta anche fassone e mirabelli.


----------



## Konrad (5 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questa leggenda metropolitana. Non è vero. NON LO È.
> La serie A e il 75% delle squadre del campionato sono gestite da incapaci, che non hanno la minima idea di che cosa significa avere un progetto moderno. C'è un sacco di incompetenza e clientelismo nelle industrie italiane.
> 
> Il colpo Ronaldo farebbe bene solo alla Juve e ai suoi fatturati. A nessuno interessa venire in un campionato dove c'è una solo squadra che vince e domina tutte le partite, mentre le altre arrancano e sono ancora basate su modelli di business antiquati. In Italia non gireranno più soldi perché arriva Ronaldo. Sarà la Juve ad avere più soldi, che, peraltro, nei suoi acquisti italiani non sono valorizzati, dato che ha sotto controllo tutti i prospetti esistenti, compra giocatori dalle squadrette a due spiccioli e vende i suoi a prezzi esorbitanti, castrando ulteriormente le possibilità degli altri club.



D'accordo al 100%. Può far male pensarlo o dirlo ma la Società Juve è l'unica nel panorama italiano ad essersi strutturata modernamente continuando comunque a competere con i colossi "vomita-soldi" europei.
Noi ci siamo specchiati nell'immagine del Berlusca mecenate lasciando gestire la società a Galliani...che tra polpette, favori, frottole e giochi di potere ci ha sempre mantenuti anni luce indietro. Quando poi sono finiti i soldi (o la volontà di metterceli) non si è comunque cambiato nulla a livello di gestione, depauperando solo il lato sportivo e lasciando comunque carta bianca all'intrallazzone...che ha aperto le porte della sua stalla personale a procuratori suini (o camerieri) che oltre a ciucciare soldi dal Milan, si aggiravano per gli uffici come fossero i proprietari e che hanno subito presentato il conto quando il caro amico ha abbandonato la barca garantendosi la "manleva" per le sue operazioni che definire dubbie sarebbe eufemistico.

Gli altri club nemmeno li considero. Roma e Lazio imbroccano annate importanti, ma di base hanno presidenti che vendono sempre e comunque, quindi per il primo posto, nisba. Il Napoli è arrivato vicino al sogno la scorsa stagione, ma dubito possa fare di più...DeLa non è un magnate vecchio stile. Solo l'Inter di Suning avrebbe potenzialmente la forza per competere, ma le note vicende cinesi (che non sono frottola, sia chiaro, ma semplicemente non ci riguardano perché il ns proprietario è un fantasma anche per il governo Cinese) e il piano aziendale Suning non aiutano. Ai cinesi interisti per me va bene competere sempre in CL: 2°-3° posto in Italia e Ottavi/Quarti (quando va bene Semifinale) in CL. Loro hanno legato il brand Suning a quello Inter. A loro interessa che visivamente Inter sia nel gota delle 8-10 squadre europee più forti stabilmente, anche senza eccellere. 

Certo, poi si potrebbe fare 2 ragionamenti sull'ente parastatale che è la proprietà Juve...ma chissenefrega...e proprio noi col ns ex presidente dovremmo tacere.

Comunque il campionato italiano è finito. La Juve avrà un volano di ritorni d'immagine ed economici che potranno solo aiutarla a rendere il solco tra se e le altre italiane un letto da fiume Po.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato, non ho detto che migliora la competizione perchè è ovvio che la annienta ma si può prendere la juve a modello per risalire e invertire le sorti.
> Ma se loro da anni crescono e noi regrediamo sarà anche colpa nostra?
> La juve insegna qualcosa??
> Il nostro milan è fermo da 10 anni!!!!!!!



Il punto è che loro sono stati perfetti nell'approfittare delle debolezze delle squadre che dominavano 10 anni fa, ovvero il ridimensionamento di Inter e Milan e, successivamente, la vendita puntuale ogni anno dei campioni di Roma e Napoli, alcuni comprati proprio dalla Juve oltretutto.
Non aspettiamoci che loro facciano errori simili, sono mille anni luce avanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il punto è che loro sono stati perfetti nell'approfittare delle debolezze delle squadre che dominavano 10 anni fa, ovvero il ridimensionamento di Inter e Milan e, successivamente, la vendita puntuale ogni anno dei campioni di Roma e Napoli, alcuni comprati proprio dalla Juve oltretutto.
> Non aspettiamoci che loro facciano errori simili, sono mille anni luce avanti.



Sarò molto schietto : ho paura degli emiri del psg , non della juve.
Questa juve si può prendere.
Servono però una proprietà solida , importante e una dirigenza seria.
Lo so che oggi pare tutto brutto e buio ma io ci credo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Noi siamo fermi e senza progetti da anni.
> Abbiamo vissuto di rendita ,umana e tecnica,per anni, esaurita quella ora siamo alla frutta.
> Berlusconi ha venduto ieri ma ha mollato dal 2007 , questi cinesi non so cosa siano e cosa vogliono....
> pretendevi la juve stesse a guardare???



dove avrei scritto che la juve doveva stare a guardare? ho semplicemente detto che il livello di dominio incontrastato della juve è frutto di bravura e fortuna, lo stadio l'hanno costruito grazia agli sblocchi per le costruzioni dovute alle olimpiadi invernali. Della valle è una vita che litiga col comune di firenze per lo stadio e per questo motivo ha disinvestito e vorrebbe vendere, a roma pallotta litiga per lo stadio, ecc. Si è più bravi degli altri quando il banco di prova è identico, la juve per la questione stadio è stata avvantaggiata.

Poi ci sarebbe la questione squadre satelliti che oltre a scansarsi si rifiutano di vendere i giocatori (vedi politano) alle dirette concorrenti della juve. Poi aggiungi i demeriti delle milanesi e puoi capire che questo scenario è irripetibile, quindi la rinascita di milan e inter, se mai ci sarà, sarà più lunga e complicata.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2018)

Semmai dovessimo provare a rinascere, il primo campione vero che sforneremmo sarebbe rubato dalla Juventus grazie al predominio economico ormai troppo ampio... stile PSG, City ecc.


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

Allo stato delle cose, il Milan, per tornare (non è detto che ci torni) al livello delle big, ha bisogno di convergenze favorevoli. Ma non prima dei prossimi dieci anni. Se si va invece verso l’oligarchia dei top team europei (la Juve come rappresentate italiana), fatevene una ragione. Il Milan si sarà completamente fiorentinizzato.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

*Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarò molto schietto : ho paura degli emiri del psg , non della juve.
> Questa juve si può prendere.
> Servono però una proprietà solida , importante e una dirigenza seria.
> Lo so che oggi pare tutto brutto e buio ma io ci credo.



Purtroppo non si torna competitivi dall'oggi al domani, ok, ma neanche nel giro di qualche anno, solo perché la società è solida e competente. 
Servono i campioni, per i campioni servono i soldi, per fare i soldi servono sponsor e vittorie. 
Se chi è davanti non molla e anzi cannibalizza il mercato, non c'è niente da fare. 
Restano da prendere solo i mezzi giocatori e con quelli non vinci manco il trofeo Tim. 
Persino quest'anno, dopo un mercato faraonico, c'è stata la fuga degli sponsor. Attrai i soldi solo quando vinci, ma lottare dal secondo posto (se va bene) in giù non è di certo una vittoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dove avrei scritto che la juve doveva stare a guardare? ho semplicemente detto che il livello di dominio incontrastato della juve è frutto di bravura e fortuna, lo stadio l'hanno costruito grazia agli sblocchi per le costruzioni dovute alle olimpiadi invernali. Della valle è una vita che litiga col comune di firenze per lo stadio e per questo motivo ha disinvestito e vorrebbe vendere, a roma pallotta litiga per lo stadio, ecc. Si è più bravi degli altri quando il banco di prova è identico, la juve per la questione stadio è stata avvantaggiata.
> 
> Poi ci sarebbe la questione squadre satelliti che oltre a scansarsi si rifiutano di vendere i giocatori (vedi politano) alle dirette concorrenti della juve. Poi aggiungi i demeriti delle milanesi e puoi capire che questo scenario è irripetibile, quindi la rinascita di milan e inter, se mai ci sarà, sarà più lunga e complicata.



Quello l'ho scritto io , non tu.
La juve ha creato un solco approfittando dell'immobilismo delle altre.
Io non son abituato a invidiare le vittorie altrui, mi concentro sulle mie azioni per centrare gli obiettivi.
Se la juve oggi tessera cr7 onore a loro.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



Faccio fatica a realizzare...


----------



## First93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Nel 2007 il Milan alzava la sua settima Champions League e la juve giocava in serie b. Come si è arrivati alla situazione odierna è allucinante, onore alla Juve per la programmazione che hanno fatto, ma allo stesso tempo il Milan si è tirato la zappa sui piedi da solo. La Juve domina non solo perché sono stati bravissimi, ma anche perché le milanesi si sono suicidate...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



È fatta


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non si torna competitivi dall'oggi al domani, ok, ma neanche nel giro di qualche anno, solo perché la società è solida e competente.
> Servono i campioni, per i campioni servono i soldi, per fare i soldi servono sponsor e vittorie.
> Se chi è davanti non molla e anzi cannibalizza il mercato, non c'è niente da fare.
> Restano da prendere solo i mezzi giocatori e con quelli non vinci manco il trofeo Tim.
> Persino quest'anno, dopo un mercato faraonico, c'è stata la fuga degli sponsor. Attrai i soldi solo quando vinci, ma lottare dal secondo posto (se va bene) in giù non è di certo una vittoria.



Non siamo la samp, siamo il milan.
Non lo scordare mai.
Se la macchina inizia di nuovo a camminare macina chilometri.
7 champions 7
Purchè questo milan lo si voglia far camminare.


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> È della Juve... *ma perchè??? Perchè non siamo riusciti nemmeno a provarci?*?
> Sarebbe stata la svolta totale per la serie A... avremmo salvato questo campionato.
> Ma l'avesse preso anche l'Inter, sarei stato più felice... Così hanno ammazzato un campionato perchè Ronaldo genererà un flusso, anche ammesso non gli farà vincere la CL gli porterà introiti e appeal facendo diventare la Juve, definitivamente, una top 3 europa insieme a Real e Barça.



NON abbiamo gli occhi per piangere, stiamo prendendo ZAZA. non abbiamo un euro bucato.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a realizzare...



Non sai quanto ti invidio. Capisco le tue emozioni,le invidio tantissimo. Complimenti a voi...


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



Praticamente fatto da giorni. Si è ai dettagli. Ronaldo non appare nemmeno nella foto ufficiale delle maglie del Real della prossima stagione.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2018)

Avessimo una squadra in salute adesso andremmo a prendere Dybala per due spicci


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Avessimo una squadra in salute adesso andremmo a prendere Dybala per due spicci



Ma se per Mandragora vogliono 20 milioni. Alla Juve non sono stupidi. Se Milan e Inter avessero agito ugualmente dopo calciopoli, la Juve ora sarebbe nelle nostre condizioni. Invece Silvio non voleva certo perdere voti elettorali...


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non siamo la samp, siamo il milan.
> Non lo scordare mai.
> Se la macchina inizia di nuovo a camminare macina chilometri.
> 7 champions 7
> Purchè questo milan lo si voglia far camminare.



La storia del calcio è piena di squadre che hanno vinto e compiuto imprese, e poi sono cadute.
Senza più rialzarsi.
Occhio che la nostra direzione è quella (come del resto le altre italiane, dalla Sfinter al Nabbule e ai burini giallorossi).


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Luglio 2018)

Complimentissimi alla Juventus, ad Andrea agnelli, marotta e paratici e tutto lo staff è lo dico con la morte nel cuore. 
In 10 anni sono passati dalla serie b alla cr7 con in mezzo uno stadio di proprietà senza i soldi del petrolio ma solo con il lavoro e la programmazione. 
Noi nello stesso periodo siamo passati dalla champions a zaza. Pensate dove saremmo se avessimo lavorato come loro.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello l'ho scritto io , non tu.
> La juve ha creato un solco approfittando dell'immobilismo delle altre.
> Io non son abituato a invidiare le vittorie altrui, mi concentro sulle mie azioni per centrare gli obiettivi.
> Se la juve oggi tessera cr7 onore a loro.



ripeto oltre all'immobilismo anche alle circostanze favorevoli, quando exor prestava soldi alla juve non c'erano i vincoli stringenti del fpf, lo stadio ce l'hanno per quel motivo che ti ho detto, non credo che fassone (che all'epoca ricopriva la carica di Direttore Esecutivo Area Stadio, Marketing e Vendite ed è tra gli artefici del progetto del nuovo stadio e dell'internazionalizzazione del marchio della società torinese. In quest'ottica ispira, tra le altre cose, la creazione del primo Juventus Club in Cina, fonte wikipedia) andando via da torino abbia dimenticato la procedura per costruire lo stadio, eppure è stato a napoli, inter e ora milan e nessuna di queste squadre ha lo stadio.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E come pensi di arrivarci? Con Zaza e Berardi?



Perchè Roma ci arriva con Cristante, Shick....

Io sono convinto che con un paio di innesti neanche stratosferici ce la giochiamo con Roma Lazio e Napoli.

Voglio ripartire dai 39 punti fatti nel ritorno con Gattuso.

Certo che se il sostegno e le critiche siamo noi i primi a farle.


----------



## falconez (5 Luglio 2018)

Vocine di corridoio danno Agnelli e Marotta partiti per Madrid.
Domani (alla chiusura della borsa) si chiude il contratto. 
Se è vero è veramente questione di ore


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



E Fassone-Mirabelli in viaggio per Valencia. Si incroceranno in aeroporto.

Loro presentano CR7? e noi SZ7. Risponderemo colpo su colpo.


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Noi siamo fermi e senza progetti da anni.
> Abbiamo vissuto di rendita ,umana e tecnica,per anni, esaurita quella ora siamo alla frutta.
> Berlusconi ha venduto ieri ma ha mollato dal 2007 , questi cinesi non so cosa siano e cosa vogliono....
> pretendevi la juve stesse a guardare???



Nel 2006 quando la melandri propose a B di poter mettere Letta alla Figc (posto che fu di rossi) fu l'inizio.
Sembrò una presa in giro, mi chiedi di dare al calcio il mio primo cavaliere? No era una minaccia. 

In perfetto stile italico la cosca di torino con le sue truppe cammellate decise di rivedere tutti suoi asset e serrare le fila. Enti produttivi, finanziari, stampa ecc.ecc. Tra i principali anche il campionato di italiano da sempre ritenuto come un bene di famiglia. B seguì altri interessi e così fu: 
- Via moggi&C e restyle della rosa a costo zero 
- Diritti in b portati al pari della A x un anno
- Potenziamento del sistema dei pocuratori tramite prestiti
- Popolamento serie a con società e presidenti affiliati per controllo retrocessioni e prezzi
- Totale non curanza di esigenze altrui (come la nazionale) se non concordi alle loro
- Regalo Stadio sui terreni ex comunale, dellealpli in total controtendenza rispetto ad altre realtà 
- Player trading influenzato mezzo stampa

La classe arbitrale non conta in quanto mai uscita dal condizionamento ambientale di arbitrare il campionato italiano. 

Ma veniamo a CR7.
Dal primo Chelsea a Psg ogni acquisto é sempre stato allineato e utlizzato per un parallelo spot a favore della premier, ligue1, 
ecc,ecc. Ora in italia andiamo sotto con i diritti, ci fanno una offerta ridicola di monopolio e loro saltano fuori con l'acquisto a giochi fatti! In una paese normale un singolo articoletto sulla loro avidità sarebbe già stato scritto. Qui no.

Ma sarà l'ingordigia il loro boia.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Io spero che a sto punto il Milan faccia all in su Higuain, Cuadrado e Khedira.

Alla Juve non la prendi uguale, alle altre si.

Poi basta anche Badelj a zero e stai sereno.
(Al limite anche Balotelli come riserva).

Via Suso, Silva, Kalinic e gli esuberi (Abate, Antonelli, Gomez, Mauri, Gabriel, Bertolacci, Simic, Bacca)...
Si spera di salire sui 100 di incassi.
Higuain 55, Cuadrado 18, Khedira (in scadenza) meno di 10 possibilmente...

È ardua, ma è l’unica per evitare di restare ancora fuori


----------



## markjordan (5 Luglio 2018)

la lapide sul calcio italiano (gia' morto)


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Perchè Roma ci arriva con Cristante, Shick....
> 
> Io sono convinto che con un paio di innesti neanche stratosferici ce la giochiamo con Roma Lazio e Napoli.
> 
> ...



E che ci fai con cristante e shick? A parte che sono arrivati in champions con manolas, nainggolan, strootman,pjanic,dzeko..


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io spero che a sto punto il Milan faccia all in su Higuain, Cuadrado e Khedira.
> 
> Alla Juve non la prendi uguale, alle altre si.
> 
> ...



Nah, meglio 20 per zaza, 20 per berardi, 15 per biraghi..


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io spero che a sto punto il Milan faccia all in su Higuain, Cuadrado e Khedira.
> 
> Alla Juve non la prendi uguale, alle altre si.
> 
> ...



ma se non abbiamo 1 euro o se lo abbiamo non possiamo spenderlo, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Luglio 2018)

Mi brucia da morire dirlo ma bisogna fare i complimenti alla società Juve ... per quanto ci riguarda non coondivido che dice che non seguirà più il calcio ... io ho seguito il Milan facendo trasferte anche quando è andato 2 VOLTE in serie B !!!! Verto che se non risolviamo i problemi societari è inutile stare a scrivere paginate di rosicamenti


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io spero che a sto punto il Milan faccia all in su Higuain, Cuadrado e Khedira.
> 
> Alla Juve non la prendi uguale, alle altre si.
> 
> Poi basta anche Badelj a zero e stai sereno.



Con quali soldi?
Quà o ci compra uno sceicco o la situazione è nerissima.


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E che ci fai con cristante e shick? A parte che sono arrivati in champions con manolas, nainggolan, strootman,pjanic,dzeko..



Infatti l'affermazione era ironica....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Vedremo se questo investimento varrà la candela. Non so quanto andrebbero a spendere tra acquisto del cartellino+ingaggio per uno che ha vinto tutto e che va per i 34 il prossimo anno. Dovrebbe essere un investimento che supera i 200 milioni di euro o forse di più tra ingaggio e trasferimento. Io sinceramente non l'avrei fatto, manco se si chiamasse Ronaldo. Comunque buon per loro, a me interessa più sapere di che morte moriremo in società piuttosto dei movimenti di mercato della Juventus.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti l'affermazione era ironica....



Ah dal tono non sembrava


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico giusto per dovere di cronaca: ci sono delle fonti da Milano molto accreditate che dicono che molto probabilmente il passaggio di Ronaldo alla juve salta. La Juve non riuscirebbe a coprire l'ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno, e dovrebbe vendere almeno 3-4 giocatori della rosa. Ovviamente prendetela come un'indiscrezione, non è nulla di più.



Infatti è quello che penso pure io, secondo me sarebbe una follia per la Juventus prendere Ronaldo. Comunque vedremo.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2018)

La fine del calcio italiano è vicina tanto la nostra fine è già avvenuta da tempo


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico giusto per dovere di cronaca: ci sono delle fonti da Milano molto accreditate che dicono che molto probabilmente il passaggio di Ronaldo alla juve salta. La Juve non riuscirebbe a coprire l'ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno, e dovrebbe vendere almeno 3-4 giocatori della rosa. Ovviamente prendetela come un'indiscrezione, non è nulla di più.



Mica ci vogliono le fonti da Milano per fare questi conti. Per me è impossibile, o se lo fa lo fa vendendo mezza squadra perdendo dal lato sportivo.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (5 Luglio 2018)

Io rimango ancora convinto che non si avvererà. Felice di sbagliare, ma non siamo una società che spende quelle cifre.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



TMW: Nessun viaggio. Marotta e Paratici sono con Allegri a Torino.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Io rimango ancora convinto che non si avvererà. Felice di sbagliare, ma non siamo una società che spende quelle cifre.



Vero. Solitamente la Juve costruisce le squadre tramite accordi sottobanco e sotterfugi con le squadre italiane compiacenti.
Sarebbe una prima volta un colpo come questo, sotto tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

In ogni caso, posto che per me è ormai fatta, ma nella remota ipotesi che non dovesse finire alla Juve, ormai tutti sanno che hanno 100 milioni, forse più per il mercato, occhio a milinkovic savic.


----------



## PoloNegativo (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico giusto per dovere di cronaca: ci sono delle fonti da Milano molto accreditate che dicono che molto probabilmente il passaggio di Ronaldo alla juve salta. La Juve non riuscirebbe a coprire l'ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno, e dovrebbe vendere almeno 3-4 giocatori della rosa. Ovviamente prendetela come un'indiscrezione, non è nulla di più.


Mi pare strano che, arrivati a questo punto, il tutto salti per un aspetto che si sarebbe dovuto definire allo stato embrionale della trattativa.


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico giusto per dovere di cronaca: ci sono delle fonti da Milano molto accreditate che dicono che molto probabilmente il passaggio di Ronaldo alla juve salta. La Juve non riuscirebbe a coprire l'ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno, e dovrebbe vendere almeno 3-4 giocatori della rosa. Ovviamente prendetela come un'indiscrezione, non è nulla di più.



Azz e se lo dici tu che ne eri molto convinto.. 
Ricapitaliamo:
Cr7 va via dal Real
Clausola valevole solo per l Italia 
Non va alla juve 

Ommioddio, grazie Mr. LI!


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi la notizia è stata smentita subito. Ronaldo sempre più vicino, purtroppo.


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Azz e se lo dici tu che ne eri molto convinto..
> Ricapitaliamo:
> Cr7 va via dal Real
> Clausola valevole solo per l Italia
> ...



E' fatta. Mi sembra scontato.

Sicuramente farebbe più comodo più a loro che a noi. Tanto loro la CL non la vincono ugualmente, ma noi vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Giletti: "Meglio Milinkovic Savic di Ronaldo. Sarebbe acquisto più lungimirante"


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giletti: "Meglio Milinkovic Savic di Ronaldo. Sarebbe acquisto più lungimirante"



Grande cultore di tutto, il Massimone.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

sky (inglese) da per quasi fatto Alex Sandro al City per 53 milioni.

non riesco a capire cosa andrebbe a fare CR7 in un team che per averlo deve cedere Higuain, Sandro e probabilmente (dato che li ha messi quasi alla porta) Benatia, Cuadrado e Khedira (che scade l'anno prossimo e non credo possano offrirgli granchè, se impegnano il cap per Ronaldo)...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giletti: "Meglio Milinkovic Savic di Ronaldo. Sarebbe acquisto più lungimirante"



Prendono Ronaldo (oltre che ovviamente per farci i soldi) solo e soltanto perchè il monociglio ha l'ossessione per quella Coppa, non per altro.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prendono Ronaldo (oltre che ovviamente per farci i soldi) solo e soltanto perchè il monociglio ha l'ossessione per quella Coppa, non per altro.



Credo che tutto il mondo juve abbia un'ossessione per la champions. 
Se cedono higuain,sandro e pjanic per me prendono darmian e milinkovic savic anche.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sky (inglese) da per quasi fatto Alex Sandro al City per 53 milioni.
> 
> non riesco a capire cosa andrebbe a fare CR7 in un team che per averlo deve cedere Higuain, Sandro e probabilmente (dato che li ha messi quasi alla porta) Benatia, Cuadrado e Khedira (che scade l'anno prossimo e non credo possano offrirgli granchè, se impegnano il cap per Ronaldo)...



Stanno facendo un ricambio tranquillo tranquillo invece.
Di Sandro ceduto ne parlavo ieri, ora mi aspetto il pantagonnato (preso per toglierlo alle altre squadre), Higuain, Benatia, Rugani, Quadrado, Mandzukic e il turco tedesco.
Cancelo al posto di Sandro, Caldara al posto di Rugani e Benatia, Emre Cane al posto del connazionale, Ronaldo al posto di Mandzukic.
Una volta preso Ronaldo avranno la strada spianata per Savic.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giletti: "Meglio Milinkovic Savic di Ronaldo. Sarebbe acquisto più lungimirante"



Infatti è probabile che finisca proprio al Real.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

*Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*



Occhio al colpo di scena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



*Marca: "Il Real ha chiesto a Mendes di portargli l'offerta da 100 milioni, per liberare Ronaldo. Offerta ufficiale della Juve in arrivo, imminente"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*



.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*



Vero che tornerebbe in Premiere ma tra le due squadre c'è un abisso.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marca: "Il Real ha chiesto a Mendes di portargli l'offerta da 100 milioni, per liberare Ronaldo. Offerta ufficiale in arrivo, imminente"*



Magari dallo UTD,come dice Don Balom


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*



Occhio... ci sarebbe da ridere


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un ricambio tranquillo tranquillo invece.
> Di Sandro ceduto ne parlavo ieri, ora mi aspetto il pantagonnato (preso per toglierlo alle altre squadre), Higuain, Benatia, Rugani, Quadrado, Mandzukic e il turco tedesco.
> Cancelo al posto di Sandro, Caldara al posto di Rugani e Benatia, Emre Cane al posto del connazionale, Ronaldo al posto di Mandzukic.
> Una volta preso Ronaldo avranno la strada spianata per Savic.



Mandzukic per età e stipendio ci ricavi poco, a mio parere...
e credo lo tengano se arriva Ronaldo, devono prima cedere Higuain e non possono prendere una punta di riserva quest'anno.
Khedira e Benatia via, ed è ok, hai già i rimpiazzi, ben fatto...
davanti via Cuadrado, e il sostituto lo hanno in casa (Bernardeschi)...

vanno però via pure i giovani Rugani, Mandragora, Pjaca, lo stesso Sturaro...
e secondo me, non voglio fare il maligno, qualcuno di loro (Mandragora) torna il prossimo anno...
l'Udinese di solito compra a 2,5 per vendere a 25... mi sembra strana sta "conversione" nel prendere a 20 e cedere a 24...
per me è una operazione di facciata, per quadrare i conti...

ma se tengono CR7 per 4 anni, ogni anno qualche operazione di facciata a quadratura devono farla... sempre meno se cresce il fatturato, ma devono...


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Don Balon:"Ronaldo lascerà il Real e Florentino sta trattando la sua cessione,ma non con la Juve ma con il Manchester United"*



non trovo sta notizia, onestamente


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non trovo sta notizia, onestamente


L'ha riportata sky dicendo che cercano conferme per quanto detto dalla rivista Don Balon


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non trovo sta notizia, onestamente



E' sul sito di Don Balon


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marca: "Il Real ha chiesto a Mendes di portargli l'offerta da 100 milioni, per liberare Ronaldo. Offerta ufficiale della Juve in arrivo, imminente"*





7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari dallo UTD,come dice Don Balom



Aggiornata la news, si specifica offerta della Juve.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marca: "Il Real ha chiesto a Mendes di portargli l'offerta da 100 milioni, per liberare Ronaldo. Offerta ufficiale della Juve in arrivo, imminente"*



Da Mourinho ragazzi non torna. Ormai è fatta. L'unica speranza era che fosse una messa in scena per rinnovare col Real, ma ormai è da escludere.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornata la news, si specifica offerta della Juve.



Peccato... io spero. Forza UTD!!!


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' sul sito di Don Balon





7vinte ha scritto:


> L'ha riportata sky dicendo che cercano conferme per quanto detto dalla rivista Don Balon



sul sito trovo solo un accenno al fatto che Juve, e anche Utd, sono interessate.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Mandzukic per età e stipendio ci ricavi poco, a mio parere...
> e credo lo tengano se arriva Ronaldo, devono prima cedere Higuain e non possono prendere una punta di riserva quest'anno.
> Khedira e Benatia via, ed è ok, hai già i rimpiazzi, ben fatto...
> davanti via Cuadrado, e il sostituto lo hanno in casa (Bernardeschi)...
> ...



Rugani lo vendono a 40 mi sa, Mandracesso a 20, son 60 mln solo per questi due.
Da Pjaca 20 ce li fanno, anche dall'ultimo degli sdronzi ci fanno 20 mln, pure Sturaro per dire vale quanto Bonaventura (che noi non riusciamo a smollare).
E Locatelli? 15 mln e paiono pure troppi.
Bonucci lo hanno venduto perché vecchiotto e costoso, per me avevano l'obbiettivo di fare un grande colpo togliendosi parecchi vecchiotti.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sul sito trovo solo un accenno al fatto che Juve, e anche Utd, sono interessate.



L'hanno detto anche a Sky (citando Don Balon)


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

È della Juve. Ronaldo vuole la Juve. Andrà per 100 milioni. Marca è praticamente il giornale del Real.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Marotta e Paratici in viaggio verso Madrid*



occhio che ci stai credendo come a Cardiff.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sul sito trovo solo un accenno al fatto che Juve, e anche Utd, sono interessate.



Sul sito di Don Balon c'è la notizia in effetti "Florentino Pérez negocia la venta de Cristiano Ronaldo (y no es con la Juventus)"


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> occhio che ci stai credendo come a Cardiff.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

si, grazie a [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ora vedo l'articolo, e parla effettivamente di Utd...
come per la Juve, credo che per 100 milioni non spostino nulla...


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> È della Juve. Ronaldo vuole la Juve. Andrà per 100 milioni. Marca è praticamente il giornale del Real.



Questo secondo me è il punto che a molti sfugge e che deve far riflettere (qualora fosse tutto vero ovviamente): non è la Juve che vuole Ronaldo, ma Ronaldo che vuole la Juve.


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi Don Balon dice che anche il Manchester sarebbe interessato, ma alla fine sta più o meno allineato a tutti. Inoltre in un altro articolo parlano anche della possibile cessione di Pjanic collegata a quest’operazione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Don Balon non ne piglia una dal '38. Ormai mi pare che tutti i giornali principali siano allineati


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> Calciomercato.com (versione inglese): a Gennaio c'è stato un gentlemen agreement tra Perez e Mendes con cui il Real avrebbe lasciato libero Ronaldo in cambio di 120 milioni di euro per una destinazione diversa da Spagna, Inghilterra o Parigi. Non è una clausola scritta, per questo ieri c'è stato un incontro tra i due per mettere tutto nero su bianco. Una volta fatto questo Ronaldo passerà alla Juventus.
> 
> ...



Praticamente, almeno stando alle notizie che circolano, sembra quasi fatta. Cioè, questi starebbero per avere in squadra il calciatore più forte che ci sia. Pazzesco.

Detto questo: ma quanto è ritardato Mauro? lol


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> si, grazie a [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ora vedo l'articolo, e parla effettivamente di Utd...
> come per la Juve, credo che per 100 milioni non spostino nulla...



la juve se vuole realmente prendere Ronaldo venderà tanti giocatori per fare plusvalenze e lasciar spazio all'ingaggio. 
Scelta a mio avviso rischiosa, per non dire folle. 
Partiranno sandro,Dybala,Pjanic per finanziarsi cr7...Lol.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Don Balon dice che anche il Manchester sarebbe interessato, ma alla fine sta più o meno allineato a tutti. Inoltre in un altro articolo parlano anche della possibile cessione di Pjanic collegata a quest’operazione.



No Don Balon parla di offerta ufficiale dello UTD presentata da Mendes a Perez. Ora se sia vero o no, non so. Pero questo è riportato.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve se vuole realmente prendere Ronaldo venderà tanti giocatori per fare plusvalenze e lasciar spazio all'ingaggio.
> Scelta a mio avviso rischiosa, per non dire folle.
> Partiranno sandro,Dybala,Pjanic per finanziarsi cr7...Lol.



l'ho scritto pure io qualche pagina fa...

e non mi capacito di questa "volontà ferrea" che appioppano a Ronaldo di voler andare soltanto alla Juve.

per me, se dovesse rifiutare eventuali altre destinazioni, sarà la solita mazzetta all'agente...

ormai è assodato che strapagano in commissioni...
l'ultimo che lo faceva non ha fatto una fine bellissima, sia lui che il club che dirigeva...


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve se vuole realmente prendere Ronaldo venderà tanti giocatori per fare plusvalenze e lasciar spazio all'ingaggio.
> Scelta a mio avviso rischiosa, per non dire folle.
> Partiranno sandro,Dybala,Pjanic per finanziarsi cr7...Lol.



Dubito fortemente vendano Dybala. Si liberano dei sacrificabili. Sandro in involuzione, e gli altri sovraprezzati.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Dubito fortemente vendano Dybala. Si liberano dei sacrificabili. Sandro in involuzione, e gli altri sovraprezzati.



se arriva CR7, Dybala rischia di fare la fine che al Real hanno fatto Isco (due anni fa) e Bale (ad oggi): in panchina per lasciar spazio a una punta di sacrificio e movimenti, Mandzukic...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marca: "Il Real ha chiesto a Mendes di portargli l'offerta da 100 milioni, per liberare Ronaldo. Offerta ufficiale della Juve in arrivo, imminente"*



*Ancora Marca: "Dopo l'offerta ufficiale ci saranno colloqui nelle prossime ore, prossimi giorni. Ma l'esito è chiaro: Ronaldo giocherà a Torino nella prossima stagione" *


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> l'ho scritto pure io qualche pagina fa...
> 
> e non mi capacito di questa "volontà ferrea" che appioppano a Ronaldo di voler andare soltanto alla Juve.
> 
> ...



per me invece l'affare Ronaldo non è conveniente dal punto di vista economico, per cui le altre società piuttosto che perdere qualche giocatore importante per finanziare il suo acquisto preferiscono non prenderlo. Sono convinto che il PSG non avesse comprato l'anno scorso Neymar, CR7 sarebbe già lì. Ma avendo sia Mbappe che il brasiliano, più Cavani, Draxler e compagnia, non ha senso prendere una prima donna come CR7, che per quanto fortissimo sia, ha sempre 33 anni e va per i 34. 
Il Bayern non fa questo tipo di operazioni, quindi escluso. 
Il Barcellona per motivi ovvi non lo prenderà.
Atletico non sono pazzi e lui non penso ci andrebbe. Restano solo le inglesi. Ora chi è che può prenderlo o meglio chi è che potrebbe averne un beneficio? nessuno, Chelsea ha Hazard, e comunque difficilmente spendono per giocatori sopra i 30 cifre astronomiche. Il City ha Guardiola che non gode di buoni rapporti con CR7 e Mendes.
Resta lo UTD. Infatti per me l'unica società che può seriamente fare una follia economica simile è il Manchester di Mou.
Vediamo...


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve se vuole realmente prendere Ronaldo venderà tanti giocatori per fare plusvalenze e lasciar spazio all'ingaggio.
> Scelta a mio avviso rischiosa, per non dire folle.
> Partiranno sandro,Dybala,Pjanic per finanziarsi cr7...Lol.



Non credo, penso che ormai siano all-in sulla Champions e penso che quest anno la possano fare.. Io c'avevo già scommesso dopo la separazione con Buffone (che secondo me gli portava sfiga)..
L'unica speranza è che se la vincono, sia tipo il canto del cigno, data l'età media elevata della rosa.. certo è che a livello di bilancio serviranno 10 anni per riprenderli..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Dubito fortemente vendano Dybala. Si liberano dei sacrificabili. Sandro in involuzione, e gli altri sovraprezzati.



ahhahah certo...Davanti devi fare spazio a CR7, quindi qualcuno deve partire.
Oltretutto ho già spiegato che serve fare plusvalenze per potersi permettere cr7. Non basta solo Sandro. Serve un altro che possa garantire enorme plusvalenza. Altrimenti anno prossimo devi vendere un altro big. 
Insomma per finanziarti CR7, fortissimo eh, ma sempre 33 anni, vendi due big quest'anno, e uno l'anno. Ottima scelta. 
Gli indiziati di quest'anno sono Pjanic,Sandro e Dybala. Higuain è scontato che parta, ma non garantisce nessuna plusvalenza.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marca: "Dopo l'offerta ufficiale ci saranno colloqui nelle prossime ore, prossimi giorni. Ma l'esito è chiaro: Ronaldo giocherà a Torino nella prossima stagione" *



.


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marca: "Dopo l'offerta ufficiale ci saranno colloqui nelle prossime ore, prossimi giorni. Ma l'esito è chiaro: Ronaldo giocherà a Torino nella prossima stagione" *



Data la fonte, è praticamente ufficiale.


----------



## DrHouse (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me invece l'affare Ronaldo non è conveniente dal punto di vista economico, per cui le altre società piuttosto che perdere qualche giocatore importante per finanziare il suo acquisto preferiscono non prenderlo. Sono convinto che il PSG non avesse comprato l'anno scorso Neymar, CR7 sarebbe già lì. Ma avendo sia Mbappe che il brasiliano, più Cavani, Draxler e compagnia, non ha senso prendere una prima donna come CR7, che per quanto fortissimo sia, ha sempre 33 anni e va per i 34.
> Il Bayern non fa questo tipo di operazioni, quindi escluso.
> Il Barcellona per motivi ovvi non lo prenderà.
> Atletico non sono pazzi e lui non penso ci andrebbe. Restano solo le inglesi. Ora chi è che può prenderlo o meglio chi è che potrebbe averne un beneficio? nessuno, Chelsea ha Hazard, e comunque difficilmente spendono per giocatori sopra i 30 cifre astronomiche. Il City ha Guardiola che non gode di buoni rapporti con CR7 e Mendes.
> ...



su questo non ho molti dubbi...

io continuo a dire però che mi lascerebbe meravigliata la ferrea volontà di andare solo a Torino.
per me, se è volontà esclusiva, è dell'agente, e Ronaldo non è che ci va controvoglia eh...
ma partirebbe da un accordo con l'agente per lasciarlo partire a prezzi accessibili di cartellino (novità eh?)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non credo, penso che ormai siano all-in sulla Champions e penso che quest anno la possano fare.. Io c'avevo già scommesso dopo la separazione con Buffone (che secondo me gli portava sfiga)..
> L'unica speranza è che se la vincono, sia tipo il canto del cigno, data l'età media elevata della rosa.. certo è che a livello di bilancio serviranno 10 anni per riprenderli..



non è questione di all in, ma di bilanci e ammortamenti. Così come noi non potevamo permetterci la campagna acquisti folle di questa estate, senza adeguati introiti (falliti poi) dalla Cina o comunque da sponsor, loro rischiano di dover vendere un big l'anno per finanziarsi CR7. Il costo all'anno sarà non meno di 100 mln.


----------



## Kutuzov (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahhahah certo...Davanti devi fare spazio a CR7, quindi qualcuno deve partire.
> Oltretutto ho già spiegato che serve fare plusvalenze per potersi permettere cr7. Non basta solo Sandro. Serve un altro che possa garantire enorme plusvalenza. Altrimenti anno prossimo devi vendere un altro big.
> Insomma per finanziarti CR7, fortissimo eh, ma sempre 33 anni, vendi due big quest'anno, e uno l'anno. Ottima scelta.
> Gli indiziati di quest'anno sono Pjanic,Sandro e Dybala. Higuain è scontato che parta, ma non garantisce nessuna plusvalenza.



Vedremo. Per me Dybala è l’ultimo indiziato. Io non lo venderei mai.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è questione di all in, ma di bilanci e ammortamenti. Così come noi non potevamo permetterci la campagna acquisti folle di questa estate, senza adeguati introiti (falliti poi) dalla Cina o comunque da sponsor, loro rischiano di dover vendere un big l'anno per finanziarsi CR7. Il costo all'anno sarà non meno di 100 mln.



Guarda non saprei se saranno costretti, ma penso che se finalmente vincono la CL poi magari una "smobilitazione" o un "rinnovamento" gli saranno più facili anche agli occhi dei tifosi..


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda non saprei se saranno costretti, ma penso che se finalmente vincono la CL poi magari una "smobilitazione" o un "rinnovamento" gli saranno più facili anche agli occhi dei tifosi..



somiglia molto l'all in dell'inter di moratti. Dopo hai visto che prezzo hanno pagato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

*Ronaldo non appare nella campagna marketing ufficiale delle maglie del Real Madrid. La notizia era già stata anticipata dopo la finale di Kiev, ma ora è confermata.*


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi, accantonando la modalità da tifoso e tornando razionale anche io sono consapevole che si tratta di un’operazione economicamente ai limiti della fantascienza. Io non sono un contabile o un ragioniere, ma penso anch’io questa operazione sia un azzardo enorme. Ed è proprio per questo che ancora non riesco a crederci completamente...


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve se vuole realmente prendere Ronaldo venderà tanti giocatori per fare plusvalenze e lasciar spazio all'ingaggio.
> Scelta a mio avviso rischiosa, per non dire folle.
> Partiranno sandro,Dybala,Pjanic per finanziarsi cr7...Lol.



Ne sei convinto? 

Secondo me non avrebbe senso


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> somiglia molto l'all in dell'inter di moratti. Dopo hai visto che prezzo hanno pagato.



Moratti però gestì malissimo il post-Triplete. Ricordo che aveva mezzo mondo che voleva i vari Cambiasso, Milito, Maicon e compagnia bella e alla fine vendette soltanto Balotelli ed Eto’o, l’anno dopo. Poteva fare delle plusvalenze mostruose per risanare la situazione economica dell’Inter.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> somiglia molto l'all in dell'inter di moratti. Dopo hai visto che prezzo hanno pagato.



Lo spero e lo credo.. D'altronde per vincere in Europa ti serve la mentalità e chi meglio di CR7 te la porta?
All'epoca Mourinho riuscì a creare una squadra vincente mettendo Pandev e Eto'o ali (in alcuni casi addirittura a tutta fascia)..

La speranza che rimane al resto della truppa è che dopo aver vinto la CL Elkan concentri le risorse e il suo potere politico sulla Ferrari e lasci spazio agli altri altrimenti il calcio italiano morirà definitivamente e loro vinceranno fino al 2050..


----------

